# Tektro hydraulics same as Shimano ???



## deano69 (2 Sep 2013)

I just wondered if tektro draco's are same as any of the shimano's they look similar and I wondered if the bleed kit you can get for shimano's with the screw on reservoir cup thingy would work on the tektro's and would shimano or other easy to get hold of mineral oil work or should it be tektro oil only ?

Any info much appreciated,

Deano


----------



## lpretro1 (4 Sep 2013)

Think it is a different size bleed port fitting for the Draco. Any mineral oil will do. Cheap bleed kits available from Epic Bleed Solutions


----------



## deano69 (6 Sep 2013)

Cheers, just need a bleed nipple screw in adapter for the lever port makes life easier got tubes, syringes etc think they say they are a m6 threaded nipple ?

Deano


----------



## ultraviolet (8 Sep 2013)

if you brought the brakes by them selves they come with a bleed kit in the box. Upgrade Bikes distribute them in the uk, just phone or email them and get a part number which you could order them most bikes shops


----------



## robotron (16 Sep 2013)

Try these guys for bleed kits. I got my Shimano one from them and it worked a treat.
http://www.epicbleedsolutions.com/


----------

